#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schmerzen beim Niesen in rechter Schulter >

## Ivel

Hallo, 
ich habe seit Wochen Schmerzen beim niesen im rechten  Schulterblatt... so als wenn da ein Messer drin rum bohrt ! Erst war es  nur leicht da... habe öfter eins so ein stechen gehabt, bedingt dadurch  das ich den lieben langen Tag beruflich am PC sitze. 
Nun aber wird der Schmerz unerträglich! Niesen wird zur qual, selbst  tiefes einatmen !!!!! Als wenn das Messer nun vom Rücken durch die Brust  bohrt!!! 
Meine Hausärztin meinte nur: "JAJA machen Sie mehr Sport oder gehn sie zur Krankenkasse und fragen da mal was man machen kann." 
Nun bin ich so verzweifelt das ich mir nächste Woche auf eigene Kosten  eine Massage gönne, auch wenn ich es mir nicht Leisten kann  :Sad:  15min ganze 18   :Sad:  
Hat jemand einen Rat und HILFE 
(mir schläft auch oft der Arm ein und neuerdings krippelt der...sprich mein Musikantenknochen "singt" immer)

----------


## josie

Hallo Ivel!
Du solltest einen Orthopäden aufsuchen und dir von ihm Physiotherapie verschreiben lassen, wenn deine HÄ nichts besser einfällt, als solche Aussagen zu machen:  

> gehn sie zur Krankenkasse und fragen da mal was man machen kann."

 Ich denke, die Massage ist sicher nich schlecht, aber von 1x solltest Du keine "Wunder" erwarten.
LG Josie

----------


## Ivel

Hallo 
und danke für die Antwort. Ja die Physiotante meinte auch das das von einmal nicht weggehn wird. Ich war schon beim Orthopäden.... wegen meine Ischiasschmerzen... überhaupt mein Rücken und mein rechtes Knie... da bekam ich die Antwort ich solle Sport machen  :Sad:  
Denke es sind ebend Kosten....die man versucht einzusparen. 
Aber letzlich meine Frage... was zum Teufel quält mich da so :Huh?: ?? Ein eingeklemmter Nerv ? Oder was  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
Was kann ich selbst tun ? Hab sogar angefangen Fahrrad zu fahrn... was überhaupt nix bringt  :Sad:  sonst hab ich eh kein PKW und bin viel zu Fuss unterwegs .... heisst ich versuche im Alltag ebend mehr bewegung reinzubekommen... 
Wäre über eine Antwort sehr erfreut....

----------


## anker

Hallo,
schwer zu sagen was das nu genau is  :Smiley:  Aber nach deinen Schilderungen zu urteilen würde ich auf Verspannungen tippen. -Jetz glaube nicht "Ach nur Verspannungen und die sollen so weh tun?" Doch das ist möglich. Mal eben mehr Rad zu fahren o.ä. wird dir da nicht weiter helfen. Gezielte Übungen u. Massagen in einer Physiotherapie können dir wirklich helfen und werden normalerweise auch verschrieben. Du selbst kannst eventuell mit Wärme und Entspannungsübungen etwas Linderung verschaffen.
lg

----------


## josie

Hallo Ivel!
Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Anker, ich habe selber in diesem Bereich öfters Verspannungen, manchmal sind es auch Wirbelblockade und die Verspannungen verschärfen das ganze noch.
Allerdings kann auch im Bereich der Brustwirbelsäule ein Bandscheibenvorfall auftreten, der den Nerv ärgert, also eine vernüftige Diagnostik wäre da schon sinnvoll und vorallem eine entsprechende Schmerztherapie, bevor sich daraus ein chron Schmerzsyndrom entwickelt.   

> ch war schon beim Orthopäden.... wegen meine Ischiasschmerzen...  überhaupt mein Rücken und mein rechtes Knie... da bekam ich die Antwort  ich solle Sport machen 
>  Denke es sind ebend Kosten....die man versucht einzusparen.

 Ich weiß, bei den Orthopäden ist Sport immer gut, aber das ist nunmal erst möglich, wenn die Schmerzen besser sind, deshalb ist momentan Physiotherapie notwendig.
Es gibt nicht viele Möglichkeiten, ein Rezept für Physio steht dir zu, ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, wie oft Du schon eines erhalten hast. 
Ich stelle dir den Link vom Heilmittelkatalog ein, da ist aufgelistet, wie oft Du Physio erhalten kannst, bei dir kann man ja fast schon von einer chron Erkrankung ausgehen, sprich deinen Arzt darauf an, sag ihm, informier dich vorher, damit er dich nicht überrollen kann. 
Du kannst auch voher mit der KK sprechen und nachfragen, wie sich das mit der Physio verhält, dann kannst Du deinem Arzt das Ergebnis des Gesprächs gleich mitteilen.
Wenn das auch nicht hilft bleibt nur der Arztwechsel.
LG Josie

----------


## Ivel

Danke euch... komm mir ja schon bei den Ärtzen vor als wenn ich ein Hypochonder bin  :Sad:  Ich habe noch gar keine Massage oder Physio bekommen ! Ich war in diesem Jahr schön öfter beim Hausarzt... und immer war es ein müdes allwissendes lächeln und ein abwinken... Nach dem Motto: Ja ja verspannt sind wir alle.... jünger werden wir auch nicht und den falschen Job haben sie auch und dann noch die Kinder und der haushalt...  :Sad:   
Dann hatte ich einen Termin bei Orthopäden... auch geröngt wurde und nix war zu sehn und da das selbe spiel. 
Im allgemeinen bin ich sehr unzufrieden... ich habe seit Monaten immer wieder über Wochen Fieberschübe und fühl mich schlapp.... Blutuntersuchungen zeigten einen leichten Eisenmangel.... und ansonsten nix.... 
Wegen dem Eisenmangel meinte meine Ärztin ich solle beim Penny so Vitamintabletten holn und nach Packungsbeilage nehmen. Als ich Durchfall hatte (habe ich wenn ich Stress habe oft) meinte sie ich solle lieber was billiges nehm... also mir selbst wa sin der Apotheke kaufen... muss ja nciht immer gleich Perenterol sein  :Sad:  
Ja ich würd gern den Arzt wechseln... aber hier ist überall Patientenannahme Stopp....(bei den guten versteht sich) 
Wie gesagt ... glaube mir schon selbst nicht mehr und trau mich nichtmehr zum Arzt... der denkt doch ich bilde mir das ein oder bin eine Mimose  :Huh?: ??  
Ich werd mcih mal schlau machen .... also ich geh einfach zur Krankenkasse ? Was sag ich denn da :Huh?: ? Hallo ich hab Schmerzen ? 
Lieben dank nochmal... schön wenn man mal ernst genommen wird...

----------


## josie

Hallo Ivel!  

> Dann hatte ich einen Termin bei Orthopäden... auch geröngt wurde und nix war zu sehn und da das selbe spiel.

 Leider ist eine Röntgenaufnahme nicht immer sehr aussagekräftig, dort können degenerative Erkrankungen oder Knochenbrüche gesehen werden, aber Bandscheibenvorfälle kann man keine sehen.
Deshalb wäre ein MRT sicher hilfreich.   

> Wie gesagt ... glaube mir schon selbst nicht mehr und trau mich  nichtmehr zum Arzt... der denkt doch ich bilde mir das ein oder bin eine  Mimose

 Das glaube ich eher nicht, ich habe eher den Eindruck, daß Du einfach resigniert bist. 
Du könntest dich beim Anruf bei der KK nach einem Schmerztherapeuten erkundigen, ich halte es für sehr wichtig, daß Du eine Therapie erhältst und vorab die notwendige Diagnostik.   

> also ich geh einfach zur Krankenkasse ? Was sag ich denn da? Hallo ich hab Schmerzen ?

 Genauso!
Am besten Du schreibst dir schonmal vorab stichpunktartig auf, wie lange das schon geht und was Du für Therapien bekommen hast, in deinem Fall kein!
Du erzählst, was Du für Antworten erhalten hast immer mit dem Hinweis Richtung Budgetierung. 
Laß dir das nicht gefallen, Du zahlst regelmäßig deine KK Beiträge, dann hast Du auch Anspruch auf adequate ärzt. Behandlung.
LG Josie

----------


## Ivel

...Guten Morgen ... 
und danke Josie.... das werd ich wohl diese Woche in Angriff nehmen... 
Vileicht kennst du dich auch damit aus ?  
Es tut mir nicht weh, aber es verwundert mich .... Meine Zunge! 
Ich habe gerade jetzt eine derart die aufgequollene Zunge, das es mir schwerfällt die Zähne zusammen zulassen... ich habe auch rings um meine Zunge Zahnabdrücke !!! 
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl mein Mund besteht nur aus Zunge... Morgends ist es stärker als am Tag, aber selbst Nachmittags im vergleich zu meinem Partner ist meine Zunge dick und fett  :Smiley:  .... Mein Papa hat Akromegalie .... (er wächst) ich habe mal nachgefragt beim Arzt... e sist nicht vererblich und äusserst selten... das ist es also nicht... 
Was dann ? 
Lieben dank vorab... :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo Ivel!
Es könnte ein Vitamin-oder Eisenmangel sein, das solltest Du mal untersuchen lassen, manchmal hängt es auch mit der Milz oder Bauchspeicheldrüse zusammen. Die Zunge ist ein Spiegel der Gesundheit
Einen schönen Sonntag.
LG JOsie

----------

